# Day 50! Puppies in less then two weeks!



## MrsSmith (May 24, 2011)

Hello, Just want to start by saying I love this forum I only just found it a week ago and have spent that time absorbed in all the topics. It took me three days to make it through Candies, What a great thread!
Our Beagle who will be three at the end of June is expecting her first litter. Although I have helped a friends beagle deliver (almost 8 years ago now) I am suddenly feeling very nervous. Annie is a wonderful hunting dog, and more importantly a family pet. We took a long time to decide to breed her and although I am so excited about the coming puppies I am also worried about something going wrong. Vet is wonderful, says she looks great and I have nothing to worry about, other then that it looks like it will be a big litter. Today is day 50 from her first tie. The stud dog is my father in laws beagle. Both are registered, and had all their health tests done. We ended up bringing his dog here and kept him for a week. They tied three times on Sunday then five on Monday and once on Wednesday. As my Ann has never been early doing anything (first heat was at over a year old, second at almost two, this was her third) I figured she would go till at least day 63 from first tie, but I am starting to wonder. Saturday she had peed on the floor over night and in the pee was a large amount of mucus, vet said it was probably her mucus plug and that they can loose it anywhere from 7-10 days before labor begins. She has been panting a lot today but it got up in the 90's today. I took her temp this morning was going to do it at 12 and 11pm, but I took it at 11;30 it was 100.1 I figured it was a bit low, and I wasn't sure I had it in far enough so I tried again at 12:00 and it read 98.7. I know it is much to early for her to be in labor and at this time she is just laying on the floor sleeping, I think I will get a new thermometer tomorrow, perhaps there is something wrong with this one? It is one of the baby rectal thermometers that takes the temp in 8-10 seconds and beeps when it is done. Any advice is appreciated. Oh and here are some pictures of her

Before we bred her, she is about 2 in this picture









The Stud dog: Brutus 









5weeks








6 weeks








7 weeks








Sorry for so many pictures, I have tons more!


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Hi & welcome to the forum. How exciting - Beagle puppies, can't wait to see the pupsters once they put in an appearance.

Good luck with it all.

Lovely pics of mum & dad, Brutus looks so much like my Harvey, I had to do a double take, he is same build and virtually same markings - gorgeous and so handsome.


----------



## penn (Jul 21, 2010)

Vow! Congratulations. She's so cute. I guess she'd have minimum 5 pups  That is a big stomach for 6 weeks. It could be 6 or 7...


----------



## MrsSmith (May 24, 2011)

Thank you they are such great dogs. Especially my Ann, if the puppies are anything like she was as a pup it will be a peice of cake, Brutus on the other hand is a bit more typical beagle, loves to howl, loves to eat.. anything! Annie is quiet unless on the trail of rabbits, or wants back inside from going potty. 
I could handle 5 of 6 no problem, we have homes for 6 so far. I was more worried about ten or so! A friend who lives close by raises beagles and said she was much bigger at 5 weeks then his girl, and his girl just had 7 puppies. I am thinking she is just carrying different. I can feel one move, but just barely and only if I am very patient just sitting with her with my hand on her belly.
So I took her temp again this morning and it read 99.9. I really think I just need a new thermometer. Well I will keep you all updated! Day 51 now! What is the earliest they can safely deliver? So I know when I am past it.

Thanks
Melissa


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

MrsSmith said:


> Thank you they are such great dogs. Especially my Ann, if the puppies are anything like she was as a pup it will be a peice of cake, Brutus on the other hand is a bit more typical beagle, loves to howl, loves to eat.. anything! Annie is quiet unless on the trail of rabbits, or wants back inside from going potty.
> I could handle 5 of 6 no problem, we have homes for 6 so far. I was more worried about ten or so! A friend who lives close by raises beagles and said she was much bigger at 5 weeks then his girl, and his girl just had 7 puppies. I am thinking she is just carrying different. I can feel one move, but just barely and only if I am very patient just sitting with her with my hand on her belly.
> So I took her temp again this morning and it read 99.9. I really think I just need a new thermometer. Well I will keep you all updated! Day 51 now! What is the earliest they can safely deliver? So I know when I am past it.
> 
> ...


I would say 59 days. Hopefully she wont have them much before this. normal temp is around 99 up to 101.


----------



## MrsSmith (May 24, 2011)

Last night with the new thermometer temp was 99.1


So I am really worried. Today I got up to find hubby had put her out at 9:30(into our fenced yard) it was 10:30 when I got up I heard whining on the front porch (not where fence is) she had gotten out, but instead of taking off like she usually will for hours she was laying on the porch whinning. I brought her in and she followed me to the bathroom. She layed on the floor and didn't get up even when I left the bathroom. So I got out the new thermometer and the old one and went back in there sat down with her, (she didn't even pick up her head just thumped her tail at me) took it twice with the new one first was 98.7 then 99.1. Then with the old one just to see, it read 98.7 as well. I called my vet he said he wasn't worried and that sometimes big litters come early, but I am worried, I am very worried. He said she doesn't have a fever. Her temp last vet visit was 100.1.
I took her out to do chores with me (feeding and watering the ducks,guineas and rabbits) she just layed on the cement by the back porch. When I went to come in she wanted to stay out but I made her come in. She is now in her pool (whelping box) and after much turning back and forth seems to have found a comfy spot on her side and is sleeping.

What do you all think? I have all my supplies together except my scale that is suppose to arrive sometime this week.

I have to work at 2pm, Have to leave home at 1:30. And don't get off till 10pm. I can't call in unless its really the time as we only get three call in's every six months or we get fired, I havn't used any of mine saving them for this, but need to be sure before I take them.

Help!:confused5:


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

puppies can be viable from day 56 but obviously the longer they are in the better that is quite a long time you are leaving her though anything could happen between those times are they your normal working hours or do you have time booked off for when the puppies actually arrive?
not sure if i read it right but did you say 3 matings on the sunday and 5 mating the next time


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

MrsSmith said:


> Last night with the new thermometer temp was 99.1
> 
> So I am really worried. Today I got up to find hubby had put her out at 9:30(into our fenced yard) it was 10:30 when I got up I heard whining on the front porch (not where fence is) she had gotten out, but instead of taking off like she usually will for hours she was laying on the porch whinning. I brought her in and she followed me to the bathroom. She layed on the floor and didn't get up even when I left the bathroom. So I got out the new thermometer and the old one and went back in there sat down with her, (she didn't even pick up her head just thumped her tail at me) took it twice with the new one first was 98.7 then 99.1. Then with the old one just to see, it read 98.7 as well. I called my vet he said he wasn't worried and that sometimes big litters come early, but I am worried, I am very worried. He said she doesn't have a fever. Her temp last vet visit was 100.1.
> I took her out to do chores with me (feeding and watering the ducks,guineas and rabbits) she just layed on the cement by the back porch. When I went to come in she wanted to stay out but I made her come in. She is now in her pool (whelping box) and after much turning back and forth seems to have found a comfy spot on her side and is sleeping.
> ...


She sounds like she is very uncomfortable being so big bless her, probably cant find a comfortable position to sleep in.
Can I just say something, please dont think i am having a go at you, BUT, as she is SO close to her due dates now, I do think that she is being left on her own for quite a long time while you are at work. 8 hours without anyone around is a long time and IF she does start labour and no one is around she could get into difficulty and need help and there wont be any one to intervene. Do you have a neighbour or two that will come in and check on her every hour. Dogs can go early and go into labour without warning, It would be such a shame if you came home to your dog in labour and one pup may be stuck which will hinder the others being born. Please try and find someone to look in on her for you, it will put your mind at rest knowing someone is around who could call a vet should she need one. (hopefully not). xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MrsSmith (May 24, 2011)

Those are my normal hours, My husband will be here and has strick instructions to call me at work the second he notices anything unusual (ie. restlessness, panting, digging, whinning etc) and I can call in. But if I do and she doesn't have them (which I am praying she doesn't as I feel it is way to early) then thats one less day I can take off when she actually does. My husband is home all the time (farms) but he doesn't seem to understand all that can go wrong, his reply is always "well Jeff's dog had 9 puppies and no one knew it till morning and they where all fine" well yeah and hopefully that is what will happen, but it doesn't always go that way, and Jeff (his best friend) is not who we want to be like when it comes to our dog, they didn't even know there lab/beagle/rott mix was pregnant till two weeks before she had the pups. Annie is my baby and if anything happened to her I would never forgive myself, or him, and hopefully I have made my point with him on this. Its a 15 min drive home from work, so if he calls I can be here quickly.

She has not eaten anything today, even turned down her bacon treats (she usually goes nuts for these) and is laying in her pool again now. No digging, panting, whining, groaning, or grunting going on. Just sleeping. She needs to wait a few more days, and I hope she will. 

Yes, they tied more then I thought they would, when my friend bred her dog (years ago) both dogs lived in the house, they tied like one day, and again the next. Annie would have nothing to do with Brutus at my father in laws, and I didn't want to leave her there, so we brought Brutus home with us for that week. The first tie, I had to hold her for, after that it was like she figured out what was going on and every time I let her out to go potty, she would go and then go straight to Brutus and they would tie. after the second day when it seemed like that was all either of them wanted to do I took Brutus out of the fenced yard and tied him where they couldn't reach each other. Vet said should wait a day in between so we skipped tuesday and Wednesday she wanted nothing to do with him, but managed to tie her once. First day ties where short like 5-10 minutes, second day all where around ten minutes and Wednesday they tied for 20 minutes.


----------



## pamela 1601 (May 28, 2011)

Hope everything is ok and puppys stay mummys tummy for few more days xx let us know when they do start to come please xx


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Hope she can hold on for another week at least. :biggrin: At least you have hubby there at home with her, just ask him to check on her to see how she is doing. Hopefully she will be fine, you are right just because his mate's dog had puppies without problems it dont mean yours will go the same way, cant take any chances and as you say she means everything to you. The weather is obvioulsy hot over there were you are, so with this and her belly size - bless her she is prob very uncomfortable. Fingers cross that she have them while you are at home, dogs usually love to have them at night or early hours of the morning . Keep us updated on how she is going ok, Good Luck. xxxxxxxx


----------



## whitgift (May 29, 2011)

All sounds fine to me! 
Our girls are pretty much exactly like this during the last week and a half, even down to completely refusing to walk out the house let alone walking up the road a little way, especially so if they are expecting a big litter! They seem to know they have to rest up for the big day... I wouldn't worry although I know it's hard not to 
xxx


----------



## MrsSmith (May 24, 2011)

Thanks for reassuring me guys, I think I over reacted. It just seemed so strange for her to be so lazy, but I suppose when you are that big you don't want to move any more then you have to. Someone will always be here, I would just much rather it be me then him. He said she was fine today, tired and laid around a lot, but was baying at a deer this afternoon, said she looked hilarious out there in her hound stance baying with this huge belly under her! She has been very clingy this evening, I spent the usual half hour brushing her and then an extra hour or so just loving on her, her mammary glands are really filling up and you can feel the puppies move if you lay your hand on her side but just barely. 
She ate half her breakfast at 7pm and the rest at 11:30, she always waits till I get home to want to eat at night. Thus could be a major part of the reason she has been having accidents over night, but when I pick up the bowls she only eats half of what she otherwise would. She has always been a picky eater and it has gotten worse since her pregnancy. 

Her temp is 99.5 as of 11:38. Up from the 98.7 this morning. She had just gotten comfy, I thought she would stay laying down like this morning but no she got up.

Her mamarry glands are filling up more, her belly has been red for a while I think because of the streaching of the skin. 

Will get new pictures tomorrow.

Thanks again!


Thanks again for the help, sorry I was panicking about nothing!


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

I had a litter of 10 born a week early a few months ago and another litter of 10 born 6 days early a bout 4 years ago. The most recent litter we lost 2 pups both I think would have survived if she had gone full term but the previous litter all 10 survived.

The litter before that my twins were born in their mother was showing signs of having them 2 weeks early but she hung on and actually had them 2 days early.


----------



## MrsSmith (May 24, 2011)

Annie seems fine today, again last night she had accidents even though she was out at 3am 6am and again at 10am. Still it must be hard to hold it with all those puppies pushing on her bladder. 
Temp is 98.7 again. so looking at the last few days we get a pretty constant pattern

5/30/11- 12:00am-98.1
5/30/11-12(midnight)- 99.1

5/31/11-10:30am-99.9
5/31/11- 12(midnight)- 99.1

6/1/11- 11am- 98.7
6/1/11- 11:30pm- 99.5

6/2/11- 11:11am- 98.7

seems like its normally lower in the morning then higher in the evening. Though all the temps seem lower then normal at least they make a bit more since when laid out like that.

Here are a couple pictures from today,


----------



## MrsSmith (May 24, 2011)

This mornings temp was 99.2. Thermometer jumped right up there no waiting or anything like the last couple days. She had a bit of breakfast and is now napping in her whelping pool. She will not lay in it if we are on the couch, then she must lay on floor by couch, even though its like less then 6' from pool. IF I am at computer she will lay in there. 
She has been eating lots of grass and bugs! Grazes on the grass every time we go out for a potty break and has been going nuts for any kind of bug, my husband saw her get a earth worm last night as it had been raining and they had come up out of the ground. She also ate a moth she caught in mid air in the house. When I took her for her walk last night she even tried to eat a rock! Seriously like a 5'' wide flat rock, picked it up an started trying to chew it before I could get it from her! She has food available inside all the time! She gets gizzards and liver as treats as well as her beggan strips, what is the sudden fascination with bugs and grass?

Well anyway that is the update for today. I am hoping for puppies on Monday, that would be day 57, just because then I have Monday and Tuesday off. She will probably wait till next weekend though.


----------



## penn (Jul 21, 2010)

Usually I trust thermometer reading first. If there is 1 degree less, then see if she's panting. Then within 24 hours pup will be arriving.

That stomach reminds me of my fox terrier litter of 7.

Keep us posted...


----------



## MrsSmith (May 24, 2011)

temps holding steady, last night at 12 midnight temp was 99.5 this morning at 11:22am temp was 99.3. So we have had consistent 99 temps for a few days now, that will make it easier to see the drop anyway. Shes been her usual happy self, bit more lovey and a lot more uncomfortable, but not acting out of sorts at all.
No accidents last night! YAY!!!! That was with the Water and food available all night as well. 

OH been measuring her waist every couple days. From Sunday the 22nd till Monday the 30th it was at 24 and a half inches. Then yesterday it was 26"! We wanted to weigh her every week but our scale is giving us issues, so we went with measuring her instead. 

Well that's all the updates I have for today. Still hoping for puppies Monday, or that they hold off till the following Monday. So she is sure to not have them on those days , lol.


----------



## MrsSmith (May 24, 2011)

Night Update: Temp 99.7 nothing unusual happening. We did get the exercise pen in today. Other then where the gate is located I am happy with it. She now has a nice corner of the house with access to her whelping box, her food and water, and the tiled kitchen. She of course gets full run of the house most of the day, but this way I will be able to keep her closer to her whelping box if needed. I have put her whelping box ( A kiddy swimming pool) under the unused Table/desk in the corner of the living room. This is where her bed has always been and she loves to sleep in there, I crawled in today to fix her blanket though and bumped my head, maybe not the best place to put it if I end up needing to be IN the pool with her. 

We are arguing about the outside bit too. I take her out and she does nothing, ten minutes and I bring her back in, five minutes later she is begging to go out again, She just wants to lay out there, and I would rather her not do that, just in case. Any ideas?


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

MrsSmith said:


> Night Update: Temp 99.7 nothing unusual happening. We did get the exercise pen in today. Other then where the gate is located I am happy with it. She now has a nice corner of the house with access to her whelping box, her food and water, and the tiled kitchen. She of course gets full run of the house most of the day, but this way I will be able to keep her closer to her whelping box if needed. I have put her whelping box ( A kiddy swimming pool) under the unused Table/desk in the corner of the living room. This is where her bed has always been and she loves to sleep in there, I crawled in today to fix her blanket though and bumped my head, maybe not the best place to put it if I end up needing to be IN the pool with her.
> 
> We are arguing about the outside bit too. I take her out and she does nothing, ten minutes and I bring her back in, five minutes later she is begging to go out again, She just wants to lay out there, and I would rather her not do that, just in case. Any ideas?


I think it is dogs reaction as they know they are near to whelping and they usually love to to out and go under a bush or tree out the way to have their puppies.
I would keep her in doors and let her out just for toilet, puppies probably pushing on her bladder now so she gets the feeling of wanting to go pee. I would put the whelping box in an area where you have good access to it from all side, so you are able to sit by her and comfort her as she goes into labours and through it, she will want you close by. If it is under a table your wont be able to get to her should you need to in a quick response. You can always put her box under there after she have had the puppies as it sounds quite cozy under there (she will feel safe). If it is hot in the room where you are, perhaps a fan on will help with the heat. Watch her especially at night though if she is in labour and wants to go out then go with her, sometimes they think they need a poo and infact they need to push for a puppy.


----------



## MrsSmith (May 24, 2011)

Thanks, I think I might move it out from under the table then, I got up this morning and she was laying on the small rug in front of the sink, I felt bad, I took her pillow up from the kitchen because I want her to get use to the pool, she sleeps in there when we are up, but my husband thinks its to hot in there and that is why she gets up and lays in the kitchen, in a perfect world I would put the pool in the kitchen, but I have a tiny kitchen and it is a large pool. 
Got up at 8 temp was 99.7 so I let her out for an hour and went back to bed. Took it again at 10:30 after her breakfast when she was sleeping again, and still 99.7. So no puppies for a while yet.

I had a dream this morning (between 8 and 9) that her and a lab (we don't even have a girl lab and our boy is neutered) both had there puppies the same day, but the labs looked like Australian cattle dogs(not even like they do when they are puppies but he blue Merle color they are when older) and both had like 15 puppies! In my dream it happened so fast we didnt' get any of the weighed or know which was born first and I kept saying "We have to check in the puppies we have to check in the puppies" lol hopefully the real labor goes a bit more smoothly, with a few less puppies. I am thinking 6 as I think I can feel three for sure on one side.

well that is the update for today. I have tomorrow and the next day off so I told her to go ahead 11pm tonight is good for me lol. Today is day 56.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

MrsSmith said:


> Thanks, I think I might move it out from under the table then, I got up this morning and she was laying on the small rug in front of the sink, I felt bad, I took her pillow up from the kitchen because I want her to get use to the pool, she sleeps in there when we are up, but my husband thinks its to hot in there and that is why she gets up and lays in the kitchen, in a perfect world I would put the pool in the kitchen, but I have a tiny kitchen and it is a large pool.
> Got up at 8 temp was 99.7 so I let her out for an hour and went back to bed. Took it again at 10:30 after her breakfast when she was sleeping again, and still 99.7. So no puppies for a while yet.
> 
> I had a dream this morning (between 8 and 9) that her and a lab (we don't even have a girl lab and our boy is neutered) both had there puppies the same day, but the labs looked like Australian cattle dogs(not even like they do when they are puppies but he blue Merle color they are when older) and both had like 15 puppies! In my dream it happened so fast we didnt' get any of the weighed or know which was born first and I kept saying "We have to check in the puppies we have to check in the puppies" lol hopefully the real labor goes a bit more smoothly, with a few less puppies. I am thinking 6 as I think I can feel three for sure on one side.
> ...


Funny how we dream things when we are a bit stressed out lololol. Yeah she sounds like she is hot and she must feel uncomfortable aswel with all her insides pushed up the way to accomodate all them puppies   xxxx


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Aww best of luck to you and your beagle girl


----------



## MrsSmith (May 24, 2011)

Today's update is that its Bloody hot here, 95.1 in the shade! Very humid too, Me and Annie are relaxing inside. She hasn't eaten anything but its so hot I don't blame her.

Temps are as follows:
6/5/11-10:30am-99.7
- 11:30pm-99.9

6/6/11- 10:30am-99.2

That was after she had just come in from outside too, so I am going to take it again at 12:30 just to see what it reads. I wish my scale would come today, can't believe I waited so long to order it, says estimated delivery date is the 8th, but it shipped last friday. If it would just show up I would be completely ready, otherwise I just won't have the first weights I want.
I hope they come soon, she is so miserable with the heat, but no matter what we should have puppies by this time next week! :thumbup:


----------



## MrsSmith (May 24, 2011)

Her temp went back up again, at 1:30pm yesterday it was 99.6, then at 12:30am(midnight) it was 99.5
This morning at 10:30 it was still 99.5. 
Hotter today then yesterday, bunnies are all fed and watered, ducks and chicken are fed and watered, our big dogs are down laying in the creek and Annie is streached out at my feet in front of the big box fan. Its 78 degrees in here with the air on! Already 95 outside in the shade, and no breeze today 
So tired of the heat, I told my husband yesterday, when our parents pass away, hopefully many years from now, we are so moving away from Iowa. Somewhere where you are not always either roasting or freezing! 

Last night I thought despite the thermometer we might of been in first stages of labor as she was pacing for over an hour, and panting, an it wasn't hot in here then. She finally gave in after an hour and laid down, for fifteen minutes before starting all over again. I finally went to bed at 2am, and was up again at 10, as well as being up every two hours or so just to make sure she was okay. Back to work tomorrow


----------



## MrsSmith (May 24, 2011)

Just out of curiosity, are people still reading this and just waiting to comment till something exciting happens or should I just wait and repost a new topic when she actually goes into labor? 

Today her temp was 99.2 at 5:30, she had some mucus discharge coming out of her lady bits, which also look swollen and are pushed out past her rear, more so then this morning when I took her temp. They actually are almost even with the thermometer when it is in to take her temp. Did that make since? Hard to describe, she went out to wee at 6:30 and had another long string of mucus which I had to wipe off for her, poor thing can't reach her lady bits anymore 


Thanks for the advice, will check back in a couple hours unless something exciting happens before then.

Thanks again


----------



## MrsSmith (May 24, 2011)

well I guess even if no one else is reading it, I can keep coming back to reread it. More mucus when she went out for a wee. Thick this time, still clear but thick. she has done nothing tonight but pace and pant. Temp back up to 99.7 though. She has just laid down as I typed this, first time since 6pm. 

She has also been a chow hound today, not her usual snacking self. 

Do all dogs go off food and have the temp drop before labor?

I have been taking her out with a flashlight just in case, though I see no contractions or pushing or anything, nor is she whining or licking herself, if she could even reach that is.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

MrsSmith said:


> well I guess even if no one else is reading it, I can keep coming back to reread it. More mucus when she went out for a wee. Thick this time, still clear but thick. she has done nothing tonight but pace and pant. Temp back up to 99.7 though. She has just laid down as I typed this, first time since 6pm.
> 
> She has also been a chow hound today, not her usual snacking self.
> 
> ...


Yes they do have a temp drop, and as for the food, some go off food 24 hours before labour starts, some eat right up to the last minute, mine did. The temperature is the only sure way of knowing when she is about to start. xxx


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

MrsSmith said:


> well I guess even if no one else is reading it, I can keep coming back to reread it. More mucus when she went out for a wee. Thick this time, still clear but thick. she has done nothing tonight but pace and pant. Temp back up to 99.7 though. She has just laid down as I typed this, first time since 6pm.
> 
> She has also been a chow hound today, not her usual snacking self.
> 
> ...


Its not that no one is reading, its just that this is a predominantly UK site and the post I have quoted was posted at 4am so most of us are tucked up in bed


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm still interested and reading  Tanya is right though it's mostly UK members and i don't stay up late :lol:


----------



## MrsSmith (May 24, 2011)

Okay, I understand that. Wasn't sure the time difference either, and it seemed like it had been days since a reply lol. I just talk a lot I think, I will keep posting on here then. She is fine today, temp 99.3. I work from 2-10 though OH has instructions to text me if something happens, I am hoping she will wait till tonight and have them then. Poor thing is so uncomfortable. 

I stayed up till 2 and OH stayed up till 5, I was up at 7 and 8 to check her, then got up at 10. 

I was rereading my posts last night and realized that the first mucus came out a week ago today, so if my vet was right in saying it could come out about a week before labor, that would mean today! I will be taking her temp every two hours while I am home, OH refuses to do it. Crazy guy, he has helped a calf be born, helped the vet de-horn a heifer, will butcher and clean chickens, Squirrels etc. but gets squeamish about taking a dogs temp.

Will keep you all updated!


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

MrsSmith said:


> Okay, I understand that. Wasn't sure the time difference either, and it seemed like it had been days since a reply lol. I just talk a lot I think, I will keep posting on here then. She is fine today, temp 99.3. I work from 2-10 though OH has instructions to text me if something happens, I am hoping she will wait till tonight and have them then. Poor thing is so uncomfortable.
> 
> I stayed up till 2 and OH stayed up till 5, I was up at 7 and 8 to check her, then got up at 10.
> 
> ...


The mucus can happen at anytime throughout the pregnancy. Some bitches pass it at 4 weeks


----------



## MrsSmith (May 24, 2011)

Temp at 12:30 was 98.9. I am not getting to excited about it, but am hoping tonight is the night. DH is under strict instructions to inform me if anything happens, ie: panting, digging, whining etc. I think she will wait till I get home though.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

MrsSmith said:


> Temp at 12:30 was 98.9. I am not getting to excited about it, but am hoping tonight is the night. DH is under strict instructions to inform me if anything happens, ie: panting, digging, whining etc. I think she will wait till I get home though.


Time over here is 18.43 evening time. Just to give you an idea of time difference as it is now ok. good luck.x


----------



## lindaslater (Jun 8, 2011)

oh how exciting! sorry im new to this site and my staffy is pregnant but we didnt no this when we got her  her temp was 99.3 this morning, we dont no how far she is along in her pregnancy tho! atleast 6 weeks.
hope everything goes well! xx


----------



## MrsSmith (May 24, 2011)

lindaslater That is exciting, though also scary as you had no idea she was pregnant, how old is she? Do you know who the dad is? If you take her to the vet they should be able to do a scan and hopefully tell you how far along she is from that. 

Temp tonight was 99.5, that was at around 11pm. She has been very clingy and has decided the basement window sill (outside of course ) is her chose spot, so she has been doing lots of digging there and is very annoyed that we don't want her to do so. She is currintly laying on the floor stairing at me. Puppies are active, but seem to be down farther, like usually they have been up along the line of her brown, but now are down in between her nipples. Kicking like crazy though. So maybe not tonight. 

Will update you if anything happens. 

Will also try to keep the time difference in mind. 6 hours is that right? so if she has then in the middle of the night, say around 2am here, it would be 8am there? that might work in my favor! Though everyone will probably be at work.


----------



## lindaslater (Jun 8, 2011)

Lexi is 1 and a half. Dunno what the dad is lol. Lexis temp was 99.2 last night x


----------

